# Hatch Green Chiles



## heavymoose (Sep 9, 2012)

Here in Maryland the grocery store, Wegmans, had a Hatch chile weekend.  They were roasting them in the parking lot.  We ended up getting a case and we got them in the freezer last night.  I think today is the last day they will have them.

I have already found a couple good recipes on this site, but if anyone has some other good green chile recipes send them over.  













IMG_0073.jpg



__ heavymoose
__ Sep 9, 2012


















IMG_0074.jpg



__ heavymoose
__ Sep 9, 2012


----------



## dougmays (Sep 13, 2012)

hmm maybe a make a pot of "green" chilli?


----------



## craniac (Sep 13, 2012)

Peel the Chile

Cut a small slice/hole near the stem and insert a slice of cheese (your choice of type of cheese) Asadero works great.  I usually use a slice 1/2" by 1/4" by 4".  You can use more than one piece to fill the Chile

Whip/scramble a raw egg and dip stuffed Chile in egg

Dredge in flour

Fry in your favorite oil until golden brown.  About a 1/4" of oil in a fry pan should work.

I know...no smoke but you can't beat a Hatch Chile Relleno


----------

